# Grilled Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Jalapenos



## jpmull78 (Apr 22, 2006)

Man, hot, but I love these! I hurt myself every time.

Get the big, fat, wide top, Jalapenos. Slice off the top, remove seeds and veins. Pack with grated Colby Jack, wrap with bacon and toothpick the top back, along with the bacon. Grill to your specifications. Some cheese will be lost and run out. Enjoy!


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

They are awesome. I've stuffed them with ground beef, shrimp, taco seasoned meat, and all above mixed with Cheddar...It's all good.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We stuff them with Cream cheese,then wrap with bacon!!!!


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

My brother gave me another use. He takes whatever he's going to stuff them with grinds them up, and puts them in a cake icing squeezer (can't think of what they're called). Then squirts them into the Jappy. That way they are filled to the rim...then puts bacon over the top to keep it all in, and into the jappy rack. I haven't tried that yet, but its in the near future.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They are good stuffed with boudin/jack cheese also


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I've used mozzerella cheesesticks cut to length. That works GRRRREAT! Bacon wrapped jalapenos and bacon wrapped dove breasts on the pit at the same time, now that's what I'm talking about!!! Only a few more short months....


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

This thread makes me very hungry !


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Ditto on the cream cheese. The only thing I do different is I slice them longways, deseed, stuff, wrap, toothpick then grill.


mr.robo57 said:


> We stuff them with Cream cheese,then wrap with bacon!!!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Try um with Chorizo and mexican 4 cheese wrapped in bacon.. mm mmmm gewd!
Another is jack and skrimp.. Leave the skrimp whole and leave the tail hanging out. You'll need to peel it to the last digit in the shell. Wrap it in bacon and slap joor momma!
--Hop


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Try using same method stuffing with sausage and cheese.Then dip in corndog batter and deep fry WOW.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

fill about 3/4 of the way full with mexican cornbread mix (fresh, not packaged) less the japs, and let the cornbread bake. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I like to fill them about 1/2 way with whatever cheese combo I happen to have on hand and then stuff a little smokie in it. Top off with cheese and wrap in bacon.


----------



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

My best friends wife mixes brown sugar with cream cheese and halves the japs. then stuffs with the mixture and wraps with bacon...kind of got wierded out when she was wipping them up but man them things were AWSOME...yall should try it...


----------



## tpaul38 (Aug 1, 2005)

My wife and I like to take a package of bacon and fry it crisp, soften 1lb of cream cheese, chop a cup of pecans, and stuff jalepenos halves that have the seeds removed. Crumble the bacon into cream cheese, stir in the pecans and bacon, stuff the peppers, then refrigerate until cream cheese is set. We can't eat just one,,hurt myself everytime.


----------

